
Ask HN: Selling SaaS Products in China? - samblr
Can anybody share their success&#x2F;failure selling SaaS products in China.<p>What are like top DOs and DONTs ?
======
LinuxBender
We looked into it and decided against. They wanted customer encryption keys
and access to all customer data in order to get a license to operate.

